# How hardy are red cherry shrimp?



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been trying to get my tank to cycle for over 2 months now, and it's just not happening. I have to do a 50% water change every other day just to keep the ammonia below .50ppm. 

This has kept me from getting any ghost shrimp because I have read that they weren't very hardy and would die off if they were put in an uncycled tank.


I was wondering if Red Cherry Shrimp were any hardier? I haven't seen anyone mention that they were as sensitive as ghost shrimp are, and I have read they are easier to keep with bettas because ghost shrimp can sometimes snip at the bettas fins.


I would love to get some for my 5 gallon, as I just planted a ton of plants in it 3 days ago and already have a bunch of diatoms showing up on the leaves. I read that the shrimp will eat the diatoms.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Forgive me if im wrong but im trying to cycle my tank to...but I havent changes thw water. ..I didn't know you were supposed to


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

You don't have to if you don't have a fish in it.

Mine's got a betta in it so I have to change the water to keep him safe. The betta was given to me randomly so I didn't have time to cycle a tank before giving him a home.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ohhh. Thats prob why its taking so ling. My advice buy a cheap 1-2 gallon tank and put him in there until it cycles.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it. RCS are hardy... for shrimp. Doesn't say much because they are still sensitive. If you cannot keep your basic water params stable then it's going to be hard keeping them.

Just be patient and keep at the cycle. You could probably get away with RCS in a newly established tank.

Also, my shrimp did not do a lot for my diatoms. Just sayin'. Otos did a good job of cleaning it, but they are very sensitive to water param fluctuations as well.

My advice? Clean it by hand.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Red cherries will definitely die in an uncycled tank. The diatoms are normal for a new tank and will go away with time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 The above. Diatoms will go away in time.

Shrimp of any kind need a fully-cycled, mature tank. They cannot take unstable water parameters and even .25 ppm of Ammonia can kill them.


----------

